# Castolon Raceway



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Howdy Boys! I think I finally figured out how to squeeze as much track into the space I have. The front and back straights are about 8' long each. I jammed what ever I could into the middle with out using any three inch curves and one 9" inch 1/4 turn (besides the loops). The inside lane is the outside on three of the four loops so it should be a pretty even layout. I used three wall warts. I had four on there but I was having dead track section problems no matter how I configured them so I went with the three and it works great. I have nice padded folding chairs and a nice set of shelves for my cars. The black shelves are for the MT's I have on their way. I also used Microscalextric controls. I might go back to the AFX. The MS seem a little sticky. I made this with a 4Way Split and an International. It's great fun. I like running one car at a constant speed with one hand and platying cat and mouse with the other. 


















Ya like it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like fun DS!! You could always get a steering wheel controller and splice it in so you have a "ghost" racer to compete with!! Too bad you weren't closer to DFW. I'm sue coach and NTx are always looking for some competition.. There's a couple other Tx type people on the boards.. Maybe one is close??? Come on, guys!! Don't be shy!! :lol:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Unfortunately there is nothing close out here. My PO is an hour away! Good idea about the steering wheel control!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Here is the "New and Improved" Castolon Raceway. I'd still like to get some banked curves and get it up on a table someday(at least it's not on carpet). I also would still like to do my desert scenery too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks like a fun course!!! Technical on the inside, and a couple rip roaring straight aways for speed!! Nice set up, Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, it's fun. I did the outer part first and then tried to cram all I could inside it. You can't see it on the left but there is a wide 180 turn that gets tight before you come out of it. I want to bank the two outside curves on the outer left so you can open them up 3/4's of the way around the room.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet track!

Nice looking collection of cars there also!

Looks like it would be a very challenging road course.

Enjoy!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like its coming along great!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys! Open invitation to all members to come on by anytime. Big Bend should be on everybody's "bucket list"!


----------

